

Show HN: TalkSparks – a modern place to discuss anything that interests you - atguy
http://www.talksparks.com

======
atguy
I created TalkSparks because I was fed up with having to go to a bunch of
different forums everyday in order to follow different things that I'm
interested in.

The concept is very simple: it's where you can discuss anything you're
interested in with other people who are interested in the same things. If
you're interested in something, you just follow that category and the news
feed aggregates all discussions in that topic (very similar to how Facebook
shows you updates about the people you are friends with, only here it's about
topics that actually interest you). I've set it up with over 40M different
categories so pretty much any topic already exists, which solves the problem
of having tons of users creating "groups" or categories about the same thing.
If you're interested in Breaking Bad, there is one place to discuss Breaking
Bad, not 20 Breaking Bad categories that each have 3 followers and nobody
knows which one to post in.

The site is still very young, in closed beta, but I would appreciate feedback
from the HN community so here's a beta code you guys can use to sign up.

Just go to [http://www.talksparks.com](http://www.talksparks.com) and sign up
with the beta code hackernews100

Please share your feedback.

Much appreciated,

Guy

------
valarauca1
I click the join the waiting list and I get an error

[http://i.imgur.com/3Jzbniw.png](http://i.imgur.com/3Jzbniw.png)

Browser is FireFox26 (minor changes for how things are cached, and a few
crypto-suites disabled), a few addons adblock plus, https everywhere. Windows
7 x64

~~~
atguy
Shit, checking

~~~
atguy
I uploaded a fix for that. Thanks.

In any case just use the beta code, no need for the waiting list you, you're
in already :)

